# Ruck Straps?



## whisper88 (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking for some "enhanced" aftermarket alice ruck straps. I've owned the TT straps and loved them except for the plastic friction adaptor slips frequently. I like the metal spring loaded quick release type on the GI issued straps. Most of the aftermarket straps I have found use plastic buckles which I'm guessing will slip as well. Basically I am wondering if there are straps with the comfort of TT strap but with all metal buckles on the market that I keep missing. If not I guess I will just have them made. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 29, 2013)

Everyone avoids metal hardware nowadays on things to meet NIR standards.

ITW ruck buckles (like you see on MOLLE 2 straps) don't slip. The webbing comes into play as well.  TT uses Mil-W-17337 on damn near everything.  Mil-W-43668/A-A-55301 grips a lot better as its thicker.

I highly rate the ruck buckles, I use them myself and noones complained so far.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 29, 2013)

I concur with Mac's statement. If the webbing straps used through buckles aren't textured enough, their ability to self adjust increases significantly due to the lack of buckle traction on the bight and friction bar assemblies in the buckles.

Honestly, fastex buckles are also easier to fix in the field if you have repair buckles on-hand (I made sure we had 2 per type on someone's ruck and more spares in the squad gear) than if the GI type fail.. those go, you're straight fucked since you can carry about 6 fastex for the same weight as the metal adjustment mechanism... plus the quick drop equipment fails and then you've got to jerry rig something up.

If you really like GI straps, look at HSGI's pad system they have. Covers the entire back, adds to your shoulder pads plus kidney pad using the majority of your GI gear plus adds some extra storage for camelbaks or whatnot.


----------



## Brill (May 29, 2013)

http://www.optactical.com/tagrusast.html


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 29, 2013)

Another thing kicking around is the ITW Waveloc, it's a slightly different design of latch that has more meat and was designed not to slip.

If you still have your TT straps I'm more than happy to send you a pair of repair bodies (like Ranger Psych mentioned), Waveloc latches and the running straps.  Just make a small donation to the site and well call it even.


----------

